# Ampli y Altavoces ¿se podra hacer algo o revivir?



## Alfgu (Jun 30, 2008)

Y hacer que funcione el amplificador que lleva?
Pues hoy he desarmado una radio CD Mx Onda que me ha dado un colega porque ya no le funcionaba y se quedaba en modo Stand By pero le entraba corriente, el caso que he salvado el circuito a donde va el amplificador supuestamente y los altavoces, el caso que tiene 2 medios de 3 W a 8 Ohm y 2 twiters de 3 a 8 Watios a 8 Ohm, he probado a ponerle a punto, pero no me daba señal de vida, y si se puede arreglar os agradeceria algo de ayuda ya que no tengo esquema de este circuito, o en su defecto si me puede alguien aconsejar algun circuito donde pueda utilizar estos altavoces (donde pueda poner los medios y Twiters sin problemas tal y como van en el circuito).
Adjunto fotos
http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=210&i=circ2bu3.jpg
http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=389&i=circ3ir9.jpghttp://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=187&i=circ4bs6.jpg


----------



## cronos (Jul 1, 2008)

pues necesitas hacer una revision detallada, primero una visual para verificar los componetes y falsas soldaduras, despues revisa la fuente, si esta bien, verifica si todos los circuitos tienen alimentacion, o por lo que dices es posible que el amplificador este dañado, espero que te ayude.


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 1, 2008)

Gracias Cronos, la fuente/transformador ya la revisé y esta en perfecto, entra electricidad (12 V a 2 A), es posible que mas de un componente esté en mal estado porque el aparato en cuestion entre que ha estado "guardado" unos años cogiendo polvo y lo dejó por alguna causa pues sobre todo alguna cosa puede estar "quemada", lo revisaré mas a fondo que ayer y te digo.


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 1, 2008)

Bueno me parece que sobran piezas para lo que lo voi a utilizar, guiando con la foto del medio del primer post en la parte *Derecha* del todo esta el amplificador de baja frecuencia con un integrado *TA8227P* (y la entrada de alimentacion), en el *Medio* esta el control de volumen digital con un integrado *PT2253A* y en el extremo de la *Izquierda* esta el multiplexador y desmultiplexador de 8 canales *TC4042BP*, con lo cual estos dos ultimos me sobrarian ya que lo querria analogico, con un potenciometro de volumen y el multiplexador no se para que sirve.
Lo que si se es que puedo poner los altavoces medios en la salida de audio del amplificador ya que es Stereo pero los twiters ¿se podrian colocar en paralelo o serie a cada via?

Lo que no entiendo todavia como puede que los altavoces tengan una carga de 8 Ohmnios y el integrado soporte solamente 4 Ohmnios


----------



## cronos (Jul 1, 2008)

pues creo que lo unico que te interesa es la amplificación, si no quieres complicarte reviviendo ese aparato, pues seria mejor que construyas un amplificador de unos 5 watts por canal, y podras utilizar las bocinas que tienes.


en lo de que el integrado solo soporte 4 ohms, talves te estas confundiendo con la potencia, el inegrado soporta una carga resistiva minima de 4 ohms, y el que le pusieran una carga de 8 ohms es para que al ponerlo con el twteer que tambien es de 8 ohms, de un total de 4 ohms, y asi este acoplado y dando su maxima potencia.


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 2, 2008)

Gracias de nuevo.
Claro, lo de la resistividad del integrado lo habia visto en diferentes paginas que he encontrado en Google para obtener mas información de este integrado y me resultaba extraño, pero si es como tu dices, entonces sin problemas.
Como tengo ahora mucho tiempo por las tardes, puede que "investigue" con este circuito en un principio y separaré el amplificador de las demas secciones (aunque tenga que cortar la Pcb, si veo que no revive pues hago vuelta de pagina, de todas las maneras no se si armar el circuito del Datasheet, y el circuito que he expuesto hay algunos componentes y patillas que tienen otro tipo de conexiones, no como en el circuito del Data.
Este circuito a lo mejor la fuente que tiene le sobra (ya que tengo una radio con el transformador fundido lo aprovecharé) y es porque he estado viendo en alguna pagina que no recuerdo que puede funcionar perfectamente con 9 V y 400 mA (no esta nada mal) dando 2,5 Watt por canal.
Si me puedes aconsejar algun integrado de la potencia que me has dicho y que mas o menos consuma pocos Ah te lo agradeceria, de todas las maneras lo buscare por internet.


----------



## cronos (Jul 2, 2008)

puedes buscar aqui en el foro, utiliza el buscador, hay muchos circuitos de baja potencia, que te servirian, y que estan probados, como el tda2002 o tda2003, que te servirian y son muy sencillos, que podras armar al iniciarte en esto.

y si encuentras el circuito un poco distinto al datasheet, es que el fabricante realiza modificacion para adaptarlo a su circuito, pero es el mismo funcionamiento, aunque puedes intentar revivir la parte del amplificador, pero recomendaria que hicieras uno nuevo, en el data sheet del TA8227P dan hasta un ejemplo del circuito impreso, y son muy pocos componentes pasivos los que lleva.


----------



## quimypr (Jul 2, 2008)

Alfgu dijo:
			
		

> la fuente/transformador ya la revisé y esta en perfecto, entra electricidad (12 V a *2 Ah*)





			
				Alfgu dijo:
			
		

> puede funcionar perfectamente con 9 V y *400 mAh *(no esta nada mal)



La medida Ah, es propia de las pilas, o baterias, y es una unidad de carga electrica. Representa la  cantidad de carga que la pila puede entregar, o la cantidad de corriente que puede entregar en 1 hora. En efecto, como 1A = 1c/1s, 1Ah (1c*3600s)/1s=3600c. Quiere decir que una pila de 1Ah puede entregar una carga de 3600c. Si durante 1 hora le pides 1A constante, al cabo de 1 hora se gasta, si le pides 500mA la pila te dura dos horas, si le pides 2A te dura dos horas. Esta forma de medir la cantidad de carga se aplica en las pilas y no en los transformadores, porque los transformadores como estan tomando constantemente corriente de la red pueden entregar una cantidad de carga mayor, siempre que siga "enchufado". Si al transformador que vos tenes le conectas una carga de 6Ohm, circulara una corriente de 2A durante el tiempo que lo dejes coenctado, en cambio si tienes una pila de 12V 2Ah, y le conectas la misma carga solo circularan los 2A durante una hora (Salvando las diferencias entre CA y CC). Entonces espero te haya servido la critica constructiva.

Corregimos:



			
				Alfgu dijo:
			
		

> la fuente/transformador ya la revisé y esta en perfecto, entra electricidad (12 V a *2 A*)





			
				Alfgu dijo:
			
		

> puede funcionar perfectamente con 9 V y *400 mA *(no esta nada mal)


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 3, 2008)

OK *quimypr* fallo mio el haber colado la *h*.

Y bueno *Cronos* sobre revivirlo no lo voi a revivir , haré uno nuevo, o utilizando el integrado que lleva (pero comprando uno nuevo) o con algun TDA como los que me has dicho, miraré en el foro a ver que veo.

Gracias a los dos.


----------



## cronos (Jul 3, 2008)

suerte, nos cuentas como te fue.


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 3, 2008)

Gracias, 
Ya os contare porque todavia estoy con otro proyectillo de injerto de lo que queda de una minicadena (tocadiscos y radio mas ecualizadores y alimentacion, que es lo unico que funciona) con dos radios CD de coche, en modulos separados, y cada cosa con sus altavoces (por eso tengo otro post que creo que ya esta terminada la conversacion para hacer unas cajas que al final he conseguido el sonido como yo mas o menos quería) en un "mueble" de metacrilato oscuro que supongo que quedará bien.

Pero no tardaré en hacer el amplificador porque no es mucho trabajo lo que lleva el aparatejo y asi aprovecho estos altavoces aunque sea para llevarmelos al trabajo o cualquier lugar y escuchar algo de musica o la radio con minimo de calidad de audio.


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 5, 2008)

Bueno, ni el integrado que llevaba en principio ni nada de hacer un amplificador nuevo, simplemente no me acordaba de que tenia un amplificador de 2 w de 4-8 Ohm a 9 V y 400 mA que me fabriqué con dos LM390N y le tenia guardado en un cajon de la habitacion, tiene bastante distorsion pero a bajo volumen ya se escucha bastante bien con buen sonido para lo que es, he conectado tanto los medios mas los Twiters y va genial, solo le falta un par de cajas para los altavoces y asunto resuelto. Le he puesto el Mp3 para probarlo.

Es este que le puse hace tiempo por aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19596.html para otros altavoces de TV que habia "rescatado" de una muerte segura y que siguen funcionando bien, pero parece ser que con los del Radio- casete con CD que desarme van mucho mejor que estos de TV.


----------

